# Plan for starting from seed.



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

So, I got my soil test results today. I have a contractor lined up to harley rake in 10 days. I'll be adding almost 1 inch of top soil to be mixed in during the harley rake. I'm considering using a top soil/compost mix, if that would be better.

Before getting my soil results, the plan was to put down 10-10-10 when I seed, and cover with a little peat moss. Before find this site, I was watching Doc's videos and picked up some of his PGF Complete fertilizer (16-4-8). I planned to use that monthly until I finish the bag. I expect I'll switch over to the products talked about on here.

I do have a question about the Lime. I'm supposed to 30lbs of Lime per 1k sqft. Since I'm not tilling to 4-6", should I reduce to 10lbs and just let the harley rake mix it in the top 1-2inches? Also, ok to seed and fertilize the next day after applying the lime? If I should change from 10-10-10 and the 16-4-8 plan to the 34-0-0 plan in the soil report?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont love messing with soil pH right before seeding. I do 10lb/ksqft now and then 20lb/ksqft later (3months).

Since your P is very very low and your K is low, I think you should stick with 10-10-10 (balance ferts) for this year. Rates between 5-10lb/ksqft will work to get the bermuda to establish and spread.

FYI- PGF fert is not a bad product. But it is not great either. It is definitely very expensive.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

@g-man I'll get the lime and get it down in the next day or two. Thanks.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking at my numbers, my Magnesium is medium, should I use calcitic lime to avoid more Magnesium in dolomitic lime?

I'm thinking about looking for a fast acting lime, since I'll be seeding in 10-14days after I lime. With fast acting lime, do I need to convert 10lbs/ksqft down to a lower amount? The fast acting lime I've found seems to be dolomitic, but the magnesium seems to be in a small amount. I don't think the fast acting would make my magnesium levels too high.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, calcitic will be better. Most fast acting bag rates are 10lb/ksqft (check the bag). A calcitic lime will have some very low percent of magnesium. What are you finding? I think Lowes sells Sta-green fast acting calcitic lime.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I was looking on line, only found 1 fast acting that showed a photo of the percentages by ingredient. The one I did see had 6% Mg.

Yes, I do see that Lowes offers a calcitic. I'll put that down tonight. FYI, I picked up a used Lesco 80lb spreader this weekend. Looking forward to giving it a go tonight.


----------

